# Frustrating Weekend



## WAtransplant (Jul 10, 2005)

Went out this last weekend for my first attempt at turkey hunting. On Sat. morning, had a bird gobbling. Took him a while to start coming in but he finally did. Got to within about 70-80 yards and was coming fast when a doe and a yearling walked in on me. They didn't see me but as soon as they got downwind that was it. The snorted and took off crashing through the woods and I never heard the turkey again after that. Went out Sun. morning and set up in the same area. Had two birds gobbling at me. They started to come in right away but got only so close and wouldn't come any closer. They were gobbling very aggressively (every 5-10 minutes) but just wouldn't come in. Call to them for about two more hours and they just wouldn't move. It sounded like they were on the other side of the creek so I don't know if they wouldn't cross it and that is waht held them up or what. Had a Hen walk in on the decay. She stuck around for about 5 minutes and then walked away. Too bad she didn't have a jake or tom with her. Overall it was a good hunting experience but it was frustrating to know that I was so close but couldn't get it done. Hoping to get back out for the last weekend of the season.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

i hear ya on the frustrating part, the birds were hot this weekend, they were just hanging up and not coming in


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

probably was that creek that kept them away! although fish4food and me had several gobblers saturday that just wouldn't come any closer than just out of range! but turkeys normally don't like obstacles so next time try and get on their side of the creek!


----------

